# SQWIB's Corned Beef Gone Wild



## 365buckin (Dec 11, 2014)

This is basically going to be a very similar replication of SQWIB's Corned Beef recipe.  Found here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159160/corned-beef-and-pastrami-by-sqwib

Thanks SQWIB for your detailed post, it gave me the confidence to try it on my own.

I am using 2 venison roasts instead of the beef brisket.  I doubled the garlic and the brown sugar in one of my roasts.













20141211_094509.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Dec 11, 2014






I also used a cheater mix of spices for corned beef from Penzeys instead of the pickling spice.













20141211_093214.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Dec 11, 2014






One of the venison before I trimmed off a little more silver skin and fat.













20141211_092727.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Dec 11, 2014






The two roasts are 1'12" and 2'8" so I had to adjust my MTQ a little since I didn't have even whole number weights.  I also used double the garlic and brown sugar in the smaller roast just to have some taste differences to see how they compare for future corned venison roasts.













20141211_104212.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Dec 11, 2014






The roasts are a little over an inch and almost 2 inches thick and they are recommended for every inch you should have 5 days of cure time.  I am going to cure both 10 days and desalinate more than once, if the fry test comes out too salty.  













20141211_104250.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Dec 11, 2014






10 days to brine and more pics will come.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks good. I'm watching.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome... looking forward to the results.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks good, just put pork loin in refer for CB, that 10 day wait is a killer!

I have a bunch of venison so I will be watching to see how this comes out for you.


----------



## ricemania (Dec 14, 2014)

Good Luck! The recipe author you've based what your doing is spot on about what your final purpose with the meat is.It makes a huge difference on the process.I've done this with Venison before and it comes out great.If you want sandwiches out of it I recommend you seep (140°F) the meat in water bath for 10-12 hours after curing! then let it set for a day refridgerated uncovered and then smoke it on low heat for 5-6 hours..if you dont seep it.It can come out very dry and salty like dried beef..not the best for Sandwiches..yet great for Corned Venison and cabbage or Corned Venison Hash The fat content is just to low for sandwiches in my opinion.Yet I tried it.I prefer to wet cure it in Apple Cider, Pink Salt and Picking spices.It takes the gameyness out and adds alot of flavor when smoked with apple wood..Try to find apple cider with 0 preservatives 













20141214_230804.jpg



__ ricemania
__ Dec 14, 2014





 This is some Corned Venison Stew with Cabbage Carrots and Pototoes I happened to reheat today after freezing the leftovers a month ago.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2014)

*SQWIB's Corned Beef Gone Wild *



I'm waiting for the Video version.....   :ROTF


----------



## 365buckin (Dec 15, 2014)

Ricemania said:


> If you want sandwiches out of it I recommend you seep (140°F) the meat in water bath for 10-12 hours after curing! then let it set for a day refridgerated uncovered and then smoke it on low heat for 5-6 hours..if you dont seep it.It can come out very dry and salty like dried beef..


I do want sandwiches, reubens.  How do you seep at 140F?  What equipment is used to maintain this 140F temperature?  I was hoping the rinse off and the resoak in water for the desalination process would keep the saltiness from overtaking the corned roast.  I was not going to cook it before I smoked it, but I do not want a dry corned veni roast.


----------



## 365buckin (Jan 2, 2015)

20141222_110027.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015






Desalination.  I couldn't fit a whole gallon of water in the bowls i had available.  I just changed the water half way through.  So it was two 12 hour soaks that were a half gallon a piece.













20141222_110138.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015






Desalination done.













20141222_110514.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015






Sliced off a little corner for the fry test.  The corn veni was not salty at all.  The water soak really takes the salty flavor out of it.


----------



## 365buckin (Jan 2, 2015)

20141222_225555.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015






Cooked in the crock pot for about 6 hours or so.  Just long enough to where it was almost falling apart when I got it out, but not too long to where it wouldn't stay together.  Immediately wrapped in plastic wrap hot and put into refrigerator to slice the next day.













20141223_153750.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015


















20141222_225956.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015


















20141223_153807.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015


















20141223_154658.jpg



__ 365buckin
__ Jan 2, 2015






Came out delish and made some tasty reubens.  Exactly what I wanted.  Great way to use your deer roasts.  I will say it was just a tiny bit dry.  But if your making it with cabbage that wont matter.  And on the reuben I just added a touch more thousand and kraut and they were amazing.  I made one for the whole family and everyone loved them.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks magnificent.
 Thanks for sharing


----------

